# FAC - Nov. '10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wow November! Thanksgiving is here in a few weeks and then the winter holidays, YIKES!!!! I am so not ready for this.

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) we come here to touch base with each other's lives or to catch-up. If you are new to this forum, WELCOME!!!! Please take the time to tell us about you and what you are doing or want to do. If you want to learn a skill we are here for you with tons of help and advise. If you have been in the background just reading step forward and introduce yourself, please. We love all member new and seasoned alike :clap:

Still plugging away on the sweater for my DIL, about to attach the sleeves to the body, maybe today. Now that we can knit at work again I hope it will go quickly again. My little group of co-workers who have begun knitting, count, 4 of the 5 women I work with, are making good progress. They want to make fingerless gloves now that they are bored with wash cloths. At least one of them does. I think she can do it. I have several spinning projects that have been playing around in my head for some time now. I just need to begin them.

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OK, Iâll speak up. Iâm from central IL, age 32, female, and married with one child (daughter) age 14. I donât really have much to say, too busy doing all the things that most of you are already doing. Why am I starting the homesteading thing, guess God picked me to be one of the stepping-stones in passing all this knowledge on to the ones who may need it in the future. Iâm learning to knit now, and hopefully once I am proficient in that, I will venture into spinning my own yarn!:happy:


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello all, more of the same going on here, DH dealing with migraines, DD had some seizures this weekend, my little boys testing limits daily... (LOL on that one!) I got some kitchen cleaning done this weekend, and started a pair of checkerboard slippers for my mom. The scarf for DH is about half done, so it won't be too long for either project, and then I will try a pair of fingerless gloves or some socks. Not sure yet. I need to get in gear and do laundry, which I promised would never become MT Washmore again, and yet it has. I have some stray jalepenoes that need frozen or turned to jelly, but I can't seem to muster the ambition. It's that time of the year, when it's time to dial up the meds, I suppose. bleh. Getting ready for Thanksgiving and Christmas does mitigate things some, but not like being outside in the sun does. Six months of cold, short, grey days are the bane of my existence. I do still need to finish clearing the garden beds and helping Rikki clean the rabbit barn, so maybe that day will be sunny and pleasant and cheer me up!

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Well, this week I want to make my shawl a priority and get it done. This weekend was crazy. We had to run errands Saturday morning, then in the afternoon we went and picked up the ram for this year along with 2 new Shetland ewes.  

On Sunday, my neck was out and I woke up with a ferocious headache. We went to lunch with my Dad because it was his birthday and I am so grateful to still have him. Then we came home and loaded up a heifer and 2 steers to be at the butchers between 5 & 6PM. 

Today, I am doing laundry and making bread. I also need to make some cheese. The milk is piling up.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Well I have an update. On Friday I fell down my basement steps. Just stupid not paying attention, things in ares and lost my footing. I went to the clinic this morning and it seems I broke my tailbone :sob: The doc said I should only be in this sort of pain for about 2 weeks. In the mean time I move slowly when I need to sit or bend over. I haven't tried to spin, not sure if I'm able, I'll find out this weekend.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh OUCH, Marchwind! That sounds so painful. I think a lot of nice long soaks in the tub sound in order, especially if you can't spin. With some good books.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Marchwind said:


> Well I have an update. On Friday I fell down my basement steps. Just stupid not paying attention, things in ares and lost my footing. I went to the clinic this morning and it seems I broke my tailbone :sob: The doc said I should only be in this sort of pain for about 2 weeks. In the mean time I move slowly when I need to sit or bend over. I haven't tried to spin, not sure if I'm able, I'll find out this weekend.


ouch. must be painful to sit.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm still pondering the idea to get two sheep. 
i did find a nice herd of BFL sheep but they are more expensive than i had planned to spent. i mean for $400 i can buy a lot of fleece and don't need to feed or trim hoofs or pay a shearer to shear them. not to talk about the work that follows with cleaning carding and so on. is there money to make or at least to get even? another nice breed i thought would be the tunis but other then pictures can not really find what the quality of the fleece is and what to do with it. but they are supposed to be very tasty even if full grown:teehee:
because of the price, merinos are out of the question. 
i'm so back and forth can't make up my mind. yet......:shocked:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, JDog. Make sure you hop in and contribute to the talk every so often, so we get to know you. Jessie, I'm not looking forward to the grey days, either. LOL, WIHH, let us know how your company fares with all the new and exciting opportunities. Marchwind, ouch. So sorry! Susanne, I don't know that there's any money to be made in wool. This year the price of lamb is very high, but on wool only? I sort of think the feed and work will eat up any money you might make. But if it's for therapy (emotional health type of thing) and you enjoy having sheep, then go for it!

Tomorrow is elections, which makes me very busy with my job. Trying to do nothing tonight, in prep for a long, stress-filled day tomorrow.


----------



## akhomesteader (Jan 5, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Well I have an update. On Friday I fell down my basement steps. Just stupid not paying attention, things in ares and lost my footing. I went to the clinic this morning and it seems I broke my tailbone :sob: The doc said I should only be in this sort of pain for about 2 weeks. In the mean time I move slowly when I need to sit or bend over. I haven't tried to spin, not sure if I'm able, I'll find out this weekend.


Ouch! I can sure relate. Several years ago I slid down the stairs. I'm not sure if I broke anything (didn't go to the doctor to find out), but my whole backside looked like I'd been beaten with a 2 x 4. At the time I was living at the end of a very bumpy gravel/dirt road. That drive to and from work each day for a couple of weeks was painfully slow. I was a nurse at the time, and the next morning I had a patient who'd fallen off a mountain (about a 1000 ft. drop) while extreme skiing. I was limping around worse than him. He said when he fell down his stairs a few years before, he was in a lot more pain than from that fall off the mountain. I don't know what it is about stairs, but they can be brutal! I hope you get to feeling better real soon.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

OH,â¦..Marchwind, that brings back the memories. Once, when I was a kid out playing in the snow, I came to a steep hill and decided I would just sit on my rear and slide on down. It was fun, until about half way down I hit a frozen COW PIE! :grit: I just laid there awhile and it took all I had to just get up and stand. I soooo know how you feel!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

JDog1222 said:


> OK, Iâll speak up. Iâm from central IL, age 32, female, and married with one child (daughter) age 14. I donât really have much to say, too busy doing all the things that most of you are already doing. Why am I starting the homesteading thing, guess God picked me to be one of the stepping-stones in passing all this knowledge on to the ones who may need it in the future. Iâm learning to knit now, and hopefully once I am proficient in that, I will venture into spinning my own yarn!:happy:


Welcome! The thing about knitting,,,yarn,,, one thing leads to another. Soon you will be spinning! And pondering sheep! 

Marchie! BE CAREFUL! That is really a big owie! :shocked: Take care of yourself and go slow. 

Susanne...sheep are not about being economically sound (are they?) lol! Actually mine are pretty low maintenance. They stay with my goats and I just sorta care for them along with the milk herd. I have 3 wethers. Not real friendly, but I like their fleece!

WIHH - you may get the chance to do more spinning and knitting if Cabin has someone else to work...errr .... pal with! 


ok, I have been working crazy hours. Leaving the house at 7 am and getting home at midnight. My down time in between cooking spells has been consumed with making up menu's and trying to get used to all this working away from home. I did manage to finish knitting some house slippers that are needing to be felted now. 
I got a 375$ tip the other night. :dance: I split it with my son, since he was my helper all week. 
And today I ordered the Interweave Knits Holiday Gifts 2010.  I can't wait to get it!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Fall has got us all busy-and the weather here has yet to make up its mind. Last week we went from Indian Summer and open-door weather to snow on the ground in two days. This week, it's back to open-door weather in the afternoon. I keep waiting for the weather to get around to 'normal' again...
I've been busy with finishing up little projects around the house, as well as little knitting projects-all my UFOs are on the schedule...only problem is that means trying to fit in the holiday knitting as well.

My work schedule has somehow expanded to fit all the available time with more work than can be done in the number of hours I'm paid to do it in. But, that seems the norm in education at the moment-at least in this state. There's not money to pay all the professionals needed, so fewer do more to make it all work. I begin training for a 'little' job-we have only about 4 or 5 students who need this service per year here-later this month. It will require at least three overnight stays away from home over the next three months. My principal asked me to apply for it last month... At least I'll get a small stipend for my extra hours. 

At home, I finally started the process of moving all my fiber and my books downstairs to what was a bedroom, and the bedroom stuff upstairs. It will be easier to work with my fibers that way (steep stairs in an old farmhouse-I don't need an injury like yours March...). Now I have an extra incentive to get done quickly. My oldest DD and her new husband-and maybe her dear mother-in-law as well-are planning on being here for Thanksgiving. All I need is a one more full day to work upstairs-and a little help moving the bed-and I'm ready.
As part of the project, I put all the fleeces into large tubs to stack them better-the cat had been _waaaay too helpful with all the bags of fleece up there. I was almost embarrassed by how many fleeces I found-nearly 30! I really must learn to card and spin faster. A note to those considering sheep (and all who learn to spin must surely consider it at one point, however fleeting)-there's something wonderful about carding and spinning, knitting, and then gifting or wearing fibers from your own flock. All of my items go to their intended wearer with a note about who they came from-both me and the sheep. My little flock is one of my many joys-silly little shaggy things that they are.

The days have been balmy, the nights chilly- and my drive down the narrow, curving mountain road passes by large high prairie hay meadows full of elk, past a pond with resting migratory geese and ducks, and then down through yellow maples, red vine maples and tall evergreens that lean over the roadway and drip colors on the pavement. In the early morning half-light of dawn, it's a marvel of creation in reds, greens and golds. Isn't fall glorious?

Enjoy the season of warm hearths, visible breathe and painted leaves,
betty_


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Marchwind; I do hope that you get some relief soon. I think it's incredible how you got your coworkers interested in knitting.

WIHH - Texas to Minnesota..............your poor brother is going to have climate shock. At least this southern gal would. We are in the 70's for the first time today thanks to some much needed rain.

It's all your fault. I started my first pair of socks. Once I got over the fumbling like a 2 year old with pixy sticks I was on a roll.........................right up until I realized that I was dropping stitches in every corner. LOL I started over and this time I'm making sure to keep the stitches carefully placed in the center of the double pointed needles instead of too close to the edges. I can almost tell you with certainty, "I'm addicted". I can just see myself waltzing around with one sock on until the other one is finished. LOL I sure wish that they had better sock color selections. I want a deep burgundy without stripes and I cannot find it

I'm so very thankful. DH started his new job today. He was laid off in June. We were losing hope of being able to stay here because our whole states economy was so damaged by the spill. Our prayers were answered and he found a very good job nearby. No, he's not in oilfield, but all facets of business were affected when thousands lose their livlihood.

I was finally released to return to work following an accident on the job last November. I should be starting back this week. I'm looking forward to the new opportunities and staying busy.

Has anyone heard from Northprariegir?


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Marchwind-ow! Take it easy and hope your feeling a little looser soon.
Betty- you should think of writing books, your words are so visual-- I can see your mountain road from your words no pics needed.
A few of my summer markets have ended and I still haven't heard for sure about getting into a big farmer's market in the city. So much talking back and forth...I'm on the waiting list, I'm flagged, confirm which days I want... but still no definite "come in" and I should be starting this weekend. I've put off applying to Christmas type markets because this looked so promising but I'm going to be in trouble soon if they don't get straightened out. The manager seems quite disorganized and overworked. So I'm staying calm, making lots more soap and taking knitting breaks.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind, yikes that hurts. I broke my tailbone years ago and still remember how it hurt. If you don't have one, get a donut cushion. It will feel better soon but that's a tough injury.

Jessie, I'm originally from Central PA but lived in NW PA for 3 years and the cloudy days nearly did me in. Our last year there was too much for my DH, it snowed every day for 35 days in a row. You have my condolences and I'll try to send a bit of Southern sunshine your way.

One of the poll workers today remarked about the crocheted vest I was wearing. When my sister went to vote 2 hours later, the woman was still talking about the vest (handspun, hand dyed, crocheted wool). It was fun because I rarely run into anyone down here interested in fiber. (Sheesh, the grammar in that last sentence proves I was raised among the PA Dutch).

Ann


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Many thanks for the sunshine! I will take all I can get!  Well, I finished one slipper for my mom, minus the pompom. (which she doesn't like anyway because her dog likes to bite them! LOL!) I took the thing to her house to fit even though it was supposed to be a gift, because, well, I got impatient! And mom gets a lot of milage out of a pair of slippers because she is a below the knee amputee, so I don't have to be super speedy with these, just reasonably so... well darn if the thing didn't fit! I didn't have size 8 needles, but I thought I could fudge it and knit tight on size 9's. Ha. Guess I didn't knit tight enough. I'll have to go get some 8's and knit up some more, in the right size! 
Our polling place was reasonably busy today, hope the other precincts were as busy! 
Everyone is home now and settling in for some relaxation Biggest Loser style. Pork steaks and gravy with fluffy mashed potatoes for dinner. MMMM fattening food and a weight loss game show. I can't help myself, it's a sickness. (BWahahahahahahaha!)

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Marchie... I am so sorry you got hurt. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Marchie, I hope you heal fast so you stop hurting. I slipped and fell on pavement when I was about 10 and broke my tailbone, too. I know how much you hurt, believe me!

I am 2 weeks post-cataract surgery, and I am thrilled with how much better I can see now. The yellowness of the cataract was affecting my ability to see colors correctly, I now know, plus made my sight so blurry and dim. The operation only took 15 minutes, and was fascinating because I could see the whole thing happening in my eye, which was numbed. He put in a new-fangled multi-focal lens, so I can all distances really well, will need only a very minor correction for close-up work like knitting.:baby04:

I have been busy planting heirloom garlic that I got on sale at SSE, then had to haul straw to mulch it deeply. Putting away my hydroponic units, too. It has been chilly here, but we have had a few nice days with the sun warming things up by 2pm. Our dairy farmer neighbor came and manured our half acre garden space, and disked and ripped it. Took him 20 minutes to do. It's convenient to have it be big and laid out so that large equipment can do the hard work. All the cow and hog farmers around me have been spreading manure on fields, so it is stinky here.

I am giving a class on making wool roving Christmas sheep decorations on Saturday at a fiber retreat where I am going to learn needle felting. I got so involved making 30 sheep, I made them into a flock on my coffee table and began posing them and played with them like a kid! My Honey laughed at me and said they were just too darned cute, they oughta be illegal. They are so easy to make, too! I am going to try to sell some this year for a bit of extra money for Xmas.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez said:


> I am giving a class on making wool roving Christmas sheep decorations on Saturday at a fiber retreat where I am going to learn needle felting. I got so involved making 30 sheep, I made them into a flock on my coffee table and began posing them and played with them like a kid! My Honey laughed at me and said they were just too darned cute, they oughta be illegal. They are so easy to make, too! I am going to try to sell some this year for a bit of extra money for Xmas.


Your "playing" reminded me of something similar at our house: http://shadysidefarm.blogspot.com/2008/12/dance-of-sugar-plum-fairies.html


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Grumble, grumble. Been chasing sheep three different times today. Couldn't quite understand where they were getting out. The fact that there is almost no ZIP in the fence is a huge part of the problem, but I am not bright enough (or patient enough) to find where in the maze of fencing the short is. DH will have to fix it when he gets home.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

JDog1222 said:


> I&#8217;m learning to knit now, and hopefully once I am proficient in that, I will venture into spinning my own yarn!:happy:


What do you mean 'venture into spinning' ... I've already witnessed you picking up a spindle and making a great yarn already!!



> Six months of cold, short, grey days are the bane of my existence


Jessie, those special lightbulbs really do help, as well as vitamin D (I take between 6000-9000 IU vit D each day ... it helps with my fibro)


OWIE OWIE OWIE OWIE ! Marchie. Praying you heal fast, broken tailbones fall into the NO FUN category.



> i'm still pondering the idea to get two sheep.


We decided to be sheepless around here. I'd rather support local shepherdresses. Tunis is a wonderful medium wool fiber. I love using it for socks, mittens and sweaters.



> Welcome, JDog. Make sure you hop in and contribute to the talk every so often, so we get to know you.


IRL JDog doesn't have a problem with talking!!! She's a very energetic woman!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I actually worked on my shawl for a little bit today. I hope to do more tomorrow. I am praying life is slowing down a bit for us.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jessie Vit. D3, I swear by it.Got me off my seasonal prescription of Zoloft. I take 2000 iu a day. I would be careful taking more on a daily basis, kidney stones is what I've been told. I also take mine all year long since I'm no longer a sun bather.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, I don't know how chatty I may be, but I was just compelled to let everyone know that I feel much better now. :shocked:

Marchwind has been encouraging me to join _Ravelry_ in recent PM correspondence.
Her last plug tipped the scales when she assured me that not all of the male knitters there were gay.:huh::run:


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Marchwind--I hate to tell you this, but your doc is crazy telling you TWO WEEKS! I fractured mine the end of July (running into a tree on my motorcycle), and it was a HECK of a lot longer than two weeks, it STILL is painful(though not nearly as bad). All my friends who have doen the same also say it's months for the pain to go away. The worst of the pain subsides(maybe in two weeks, ha), but you'll need to be careful--by that I mean any sudden jarring will not be fun.

I found that gentle walking on the treadmill as soon as I was able helped the area relax from teh tension of pain, and the walking actually worked better than the vicodin to relieve the pain(I HATE to take pills!). I also believe it helps circulate blood in the area, and the more circulation you have the more good repair can happen. 

Driving in the car was the worst and still is, and my hubby drives like a madman(well, he likes to drive snappy), I have to pay attention and hang on to not get thrown around, which really hurts when I get surprised. 

I just wanted to give you a realistic idea of how long this will take. I feel a lot better now, but I get tired and sore at the end of the day in that area, it aches, and when I sit a long time it gets REALLY stiff. Moving really helps. When I first hurt it(first couple of days) I walked as much as I could, because sitting was awful, and getting up/sitting down was bad, and laying down got old.

I hope you heal up fast as possible!!! I'm sorry you broke it!

Also after a couple weeks, in the evening I made a hot water bottle and put it on there. It was almost two months before I could lie on my back. OMG I feel so sorry for you!!!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forerunner said:


> Marchwind has been encouraging me to join _Ravelry_ in recent PM correspondence.
> Her last plug tipped the scales when she assured me that not all of the male knitters there were gay.:huh::run:


Not all female knitters there are gay either .... a bit more this side of happy though 



> I take 2000 iu a day. I would be careful taking more on a daily basis, kidney stones is what I've been told


whoa! I had not read that! hmmm, better do a bit more investigating. Thanks Marchie!


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, I haven't been taking anywhere near that - just 400iu, I believe. I will adjust upward and see what happens - thanks! Especially with the forcast, bleh! Snow tonight and tomorrow. We'll see if it actually sticks, but it sure is cold, so I will be out moving wood from behind the garage to beside the back door this afernoon! I'm going to get another batch of bread and some chocolate chip cookies going too - the kids will descend upon the kitchen like vultures!  I think that is my favorite part of baking, watching my family gobble it down like I just made the finest meal from the fanciest resaurant, even if it is just cookies!

Jessie


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wyld Thang, thank you for your honesty. I think my exact question to the doc was, How long will I be in this sort of pain? I do feel much better than I did a week ago. I just can't sit on anything really soft. I wish I could soak in a hot bath but I can't lean back in the bath tub.

Cyndi my internal medicine doc is the one who told me this. I also asked the ladies at the health food store, who I totally trust. They said 2000 iu daily is considered safe, especially if you don't get a lot of direct sun exposure. If you want to take more they suggest you take them every other day. D3 is not water soluble so it does stay in the system a bit longer than a day or two. Also, if you were to get D3 from the sun you would need to have something like, an hour a day of full exposure (naked). That is a LOT of direct sun. That is also without any sun screen or hat. If I did that I would be a crispy person after the first day. Besides, my doc wants me to wear sun screen 24/7. So I *need* to take the D3, but I don't want kidney stones, that wouldn't be good.

Some of the best designers in the world are men. I don't know who is or who isn't gay, and I really don't care. Men can and do see beauty in the world, they help to create much of it. I don't think we need to label them anything other than Knitter, Spinner, Designer, Weaver,or all round Good Guy.

Here is one of my favorite blogs (he is on Ravelry) Talk about having and eye for beauty http://brooklyntweed.blogspot.com/


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Yowzers March! 
I cam off a horse when I was 15 while jumping and my tail bone tip took the full impact. I no longer have the tip of my tail bone, but was back riding the next week. It was tender for months though.
Let me say this, there are miles and miles between now and 15. There's no way I'd be posting a week after something like that these days! LOL 

menagerie momma:
I call my laundry pile Mt Vesuvius. It seems to wildly erupt with little to no warning causing chaos and mayhem in my basement. Don't let it pull you down!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I finally got the arms finished and attached to the body of the Wallaby I'm knitting for my DIL. I had it all laid out to take a picture and the batteries in the camera were dead  So those are in the charger and I'll take and post a picture tomorrow.

Life doesn't seem to be going so well for me these days. The boss at work is back, sort of on probation. We are told that things will change by his boss but we all remain sceptical. The today I received a 12 page letter from the BF telling me our relationship was over :sob:  <big sigh> Such is life


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no! (((Marchwind)))

Said a prayer for your heart (and your tailbone, and your job situation)...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Arrgh!!!! Marchwind, I am so sorry for all your troubles. <curse words deleted>

A 12 page letter? <unfeminine snorting noise>
Well, at least he fixed your roof first.  

More big hugs from me here. :grouphug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thanks guys it really does help. Yea, 12 pages.I guess he had a lot he wanted to say


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ohh, Marchie - can I just say "bummer dude" like a surfer, pun totally intended? Ouch! Your poor backside. There are inflatable cushions you can get that might work in the bathtub ... or even just a bathtowel made into a ring so you can sit on that and still lean back. Codeine is my friend when I'm in pain - we can get it OTC here in Canada (not at high doses, but we can get Tylenol with Codeine without a prescription) which is realllly helpful. I find nothing but codeine touches serious pain.

And as for the boyfriend... I'm with GAM - at least he fixed your roof first! I dated a series of computer geeks - one upgraded the RAM in my computer, the next one bought me a really awesome mouse (which I still use), and then my now DH also got me upgraded computer RAM back when we were still dating (by then I needed another upgrade!). Good to have useful men around - even if they don't stay (although the not staying part is no fun, I'll readily admit). 

I have a spinning demo this weekend at the local 'farmfair' (which is in conjunction with the rodeo and stuff) - the alpaca people like to have spinners around, it encourages people to get into fibre, which is their big thing (very few people eat alpaca meat, although apparently you *can*). 

Oh, and Forerunner - your comments on the private lives of knitters make me laugh.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marchie, does this mean you won't be able to knit at work any more? Wah!!!

12 pages?!?!?! Dang! (where's that pic of the alpaca group hug!?!?!?)

I need to go knit a few rows of a scarf I'm submitting to Spin Off so I can relax. Spent yesterday cooking a couple of turkeys, making turkey stock and yeast rolls (200). Today was cooking beef roast, slicing 100 lb of turkey, making salads for 160 & helping the other cook with stuffing, gravy, mashed tators & beans for a fund raiser dinner for the local food pantries. I've been on my feet for over 12 hours, but need to wind down so I can get some sleep and be up at early to harvest swiss chard for the farmer's market tomorrow morning.

Nite y'all.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind, I am so sorry. You have had a lot on your plate here in the last short while. Big hugs to you and I am praying.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Marchwind, I am so sorry!! Things are just piling up right now, aren't they? I really hope everything eases up for you soon, especially your poor tailbone.

I am in Milan, Italy now. My 80-year old mother, who had never visited Europe, decided that if it was ever going to happen, she'd better make the trip now rather than later. I picked her up at her home in West Virginia and let her set the schedule. She decided to visit just one country to start with. So far we have gone to Venice, Florence, Rome, and Milan. She is a big opera fan, so when we were able to stand in a red velved-lined box at the La Scala opera house and listen to the orchestra during a rehearsal, she was so happy! She stayed there listening so long that a security guard had to ask her to leave.

This trip has involved less walking and more rest times than any trip I've made before, but it has been worth it to spend so much time with my mother, helping her to visit places and see things she'd always dreamed of. Now to go back up to the hotel room to see if she has awakened from her nap...


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Ajaxlucy, that is so cool. I am thrilled you get to do this with your Mom. ENJOY!!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

That *is* cool. Enjoy every moment!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Aw Marchie, sorry for your physical and emotional hurting. But really, 12 pages? Ajaxlucy, that is so cool that you get to travel with your Mom like that.

The building that will be my studio got moved to my place today. The move went smoothly, but I was afraid they weren't going to make the turn into my driveway. They had to be very careful! They will come back tomorrow to fine tune the position.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How exciting, Annie! I hope it's all you dreamed of and more (or less, when we're talking about cost of installation)!

I'm fighting with a rag rug header right now. It curls funny on the edge. Plan A is to make it behave (which means taking out the stitching on the header). If that doesn't work, Plan B is to cut the warp, take it apart and reweave it. I'm hoping for Plan A, but I needed a break from fighting with it. Back at it, now...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Daughter and 9 mo granddaughter had made a surprise visit yesterday! They're stayinig until Tuesday. I've snuck in some pressure canning time. 6 quarts cubes squash, 7 quarts turkey broth, 7 quarts & 1 pint turkey gravey, 6 quarts beef gravy. I still have a lot of turkey broth to can up, but that will wait until later.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Thanks GAM for the answer on the other board. I have been following the videos and it is working.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marci, I wasn't sure if you saw that. Glad you did!  I am also eager to see the Dream Shawl, and hope you get back to that one and wrap it up.

For anyone else who is new or just might have forgotten (hey, that happens)
there is a 'back-up board' set up right here.
http://bcountryfriendsgatheringplace.runboard.com/

Last year HT went down for almost the entire month of November, and we all met up over there.
If you think you might miss this forum if it goes away, I recommend bookmarking the alternate one. 

At my house the big issue is dreadlocks. My DS15 has been wanting to do them for a long time, and it seems like they are happening. 
Today he came home from school and almost begged me to just do them for him. "Because I would do a better job then the girls at school." 
Turns out that the Art teacher cracked down on his in-class beauticians. 

I wish I could say I was excited about it. I know, it is 'just hair', but I hate to see his long blonde hair all matted up.  
Parenting, gah.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Marchwind, I'm late to offer my sympathy, but for what it's worth, sending gentle hugs. My DH and I have our 21st anniversary this year and I don't think I could write 12 pages to him! Sounds like you dodged a bullet, and as someone else said, at least you got your roof fixed. And may your boss soon get what he deserves.

g-a-m, dreadlocks are just gross. I have long, curly blonde hair and have fought its natural tendency to mat all my life -- I can't imagine matting my hair on purpose. Ick.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Marchwind, I'm so sorry. ((((hugs))))

Things here keep rolling along. With his hours cut back, dh figures we can "make it" until January when we'll get our tax return back. After that, he has no plan. Tomorrow my dad is coming over to install the trim around the living room windows. Dh replaced them about a year ago. 

I've been focusing on schooling the kids. They are doing great. Miss Menagerie got a job as a dental assistant! I am so proud of her. I took all the kids in for their appointments today and the dentist told me she was doing great, and that she's a quick learner.  Made my mama heart smile!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I have a question. Where can you go to get a good feel for the different weights of yarn? I hear someone say fingering weight. I wonder exactly what that is. Any help?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

here are a few to look at. I'm not sure if you will find them helpful.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yarn_weight
http://knitting.about.com/od/yarn/a/yarnweight.htm
http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

wow so much going on! I send you hugs Marchie - 12 pages is over the top a bit, but I guess he was full of it! lol!
Nellie - congrats to your Miss Menagerie and her job! Doesn't it make your mom part of you just glow?? hang in there on making it till January - something will come up I bet!

Annie - pics??? 

Glad most everything is going well for everyone. 

Oh - Mrs Homesteader - what I did was I went to Hobby Lobby and touched/read/felt of EVERY skien of yarn! lol! I was there forever. But I got a good idea of what 'fingering' was and 'worsted' and all that. I even read some patterns and such while I was there and compared yarns. 
That helped me figure out weights. 


My new cooking job is going good. I just did a marathon - 6 days of cooking 3x a day. Had yesterday and today off, and then tomorrow I go to work for another 3 days. I sorta like this job.

My DH's truck has been broke down for the last 2 weeks. He has mine. I miss it BAD! But - I think he is getting his fixed now, so I get to have mine back tomorrow! yay! :nanner:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

You will have to check out the newer items in my store. It is Chicken Poop Lip Balm and bumper stickers for your farm truck.  The lip balms will make a great stocking stuffer or gag (pun intended) gift. I am really not doing this to advertise, I am just tickled by the product and thought you would like to see it. If this is inappropriate for here, feel free to delete it.


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, where did the time go. I missed October entirely. Of course I guess that might be because I moved into my new home. I spent months and months looking for a farm so I could have my animals but I guess it just wasn't in God's plan for me soooo I am now the proud owner of a converted church that was built in 1897. I really, really feel I'm supposed to be here.

Since I've moved and gotten settled in, pretty much, I have been a spinning fool. I finished up the pink cotton candy colored bamboo and alpaca then moved on to card and spin up some of the wool from the sheep I used to have. Yesterday I took the plunge and decided to see if I could spin the angora from the bunnies I used to have on my wheel and wonder of wonders I'm doing it. I've gotten through three gallon size ziplock baggies of it with three more to go. I'm just spinning one back up and attaching the next color. Don't know what I'll come up with but whatever it is I'm happy with it. Today I decided to try and dye the wool I had spun to match some that I had done in my crockpot a couple of years ago. I found the amount of coloring I used but don't have the crockpot anymore so had to do it by the oven method. I soaked the wool, put it in the roaster, poured the mixed colors on it, it was going to be kind of tie dyed green, yellow and orange and put it in the oven for the 30 minutes. It came out as white as it was BEFORE it went into the day bath. Well, nice try but out came the kool-aid packets, back into the dye bath and it came out a really nice shade of orange. Tomorrow I'm going to get more orange kool-aid and dye the other one and I'll have a nice warm pair of orange socks.

I finished up knitting a baby poncho, a pair of socks and a pair of gloves too.

Marchie, I'm so sorry for everything you are going through. Listen to WIHH, she makes a very good point.

Mrs. Homesteader, I checked out your store and it is now listed in my favorites.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> You will have to check out the newer items in my store. It is Chicken Poop Lip Balm


LOL Marci!!! When I saw what you named your lip balm I laughed so hard and thought, "Yup, my Papaw always told me to put chicken poop on my lips so I wouldn't lick them in the cold weather!" 

What a hoot!!!

Had a GREAT day at farmer's market today! 3 of my soap making students came in and each bought 5 of my soaps. I rearranged the knitted items (hats, scarves, purses, socks, baby booties, wrist warmers) in my booth. Stuffed the hats with grocery bags, hung some up on the peg board. What a response! I sold more of my knitted items today than I did all last winter!!

I'm thinking hard about becoming a certified doula. I don't think there are any in my area. I'm talking to a doctor friend of mine (family practice, specializing in pregnancies, homesteading family, BF Mom) and my own doctor about how supportive the docs in this area are with doulas.

*MammaJ*, I spoke with Tina today. Told her I'd like to be at the birth of her baby and she heartedly agreed!!! :nanner: Which got me looking into certification. A six week online course. My only experience with birthin' babies has been my own 3 (and I nursed them all), a young mom 22 years ago, my daughter's birthing and numerous cats & dogs (but I don't think they really count).


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Well, I got to meet Madame today! I responded to a Freecycle post for some Angoras and after a little conversation we figured out we 'knew' each other from here LOL! I knew there was a reason that I went to get more rabbits I didn't need. We are about 40 miles apart.
So now I have 5 more bunnies.
Boogies 3rd birthday was the 4th and mine was the 8th, Grandpas is coming up on the 19th so we've been busy with that.
I have to say that I like the time change, I have convinced Boogie to go to bed an hour earlier now and I get so much more done in the evening.
I've got the turkey for next week and I'm getting prepared for Thanksgiving, even though it will probably just be the two of us. I really want to start establishing traditions for Boogie to grow up with. (Marchwind, FTR I think you're better off man-free, I wish I was! At least you got the roof taken care of.)
Knitting lots of hats, it can be really challenging to find the exact 'right' color for some folks! Sports team colors are really popular at the moment too, and being from WI I really am sick of green and gold!
Hope everyone is keep warm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sweet YankeeT ... maybe next year you two (and Boogie) can share a ride for the Homesteading Weekend! (Saturday before Father's Day)


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am sitting here all bummed out. They just found the 3 bodies of those missing here in OHio. That is in my county. They town they were found around is where I bank and shop. That poor precious little girl..... 

http://www.onntv.com/live/content/onnnews/stories/2010/11/18/story_bodies_found.html?sid=102


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

How awful...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh Mrs.H how tragic for your community and especially for that little girl. I am glad they have the answers now.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I pray that their deaths were instantaneous and that the angels met them in the air.


Amen.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm thinking hard about becoming a certified doula. I don't think there are any in my area. I'm talking to a doctor friend of mine (family practice, specializing in pregnancies, homesteading family, BF Mom) and my own doctor about how supportive the docs in this area are with doulas.
> 
> *MammaJ*, I spoke with Tina today. Told her I'd like to be at the birth of her baby and she heartedly agreed!!! :nanner: Which got me looking into certification. A six week online course. My only experience with birthin' babies has been my own 3 (and I nursed them all), a young mom 22 years ago, my daughter's birthing and numerous cats & dogs (but I don't think they really count).


:bouncy::goodjob::banana02::rock:
*AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I think you should become a Doula!! So many women need them. I am _so so so _glad your gonna be there for Tina! I told her say the word and I would be there. (anybody got a helicopter on stand by??) I was going to move in with her the last month and catch that baby if she didn't find a midwife. hehe
Since I retired from midwifery I have pondered becoming a certified Doula also. But I don't know if I could keep my hands off so to speak. Once you have caught babies it is addicting. There are not many midwives in this area, and the c-section rate is astronomical. Maybe I should come out of retirement.
There is nothing more awesome, fulfilling, wonderful...just being at the birth of a baby is something so very special. I am so glad your going to be there for Tina! You must hug her LOTS for me! And kiss those babies (all of them) to pieces.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I actually started midwifery training when we lived in Florida. I had to quit. It is still something I would love to do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marci, What a tragic event. There is real evil abound. It scares me for those weak in Spirit.

MammaJ, I was speaking to Risha, my doctor friend (she was named the 2010 Doctor of the year in IL) yesterday. She was telling me that c-sections are almost the norm around here and the doctors that push the c-sections don't believe in VBAC.

She suggested that I speak with the nurses instead of the doctors to pass out the information about a Doula being available in this area.

Risha told me the women that are in real need of doulas are those who are young, most won't be able to pay. That has me thinking about getting certified as both Birth Doula and Postpartum Doula.

Hopefully, those women that do opt for c-sections could use my service postpartum and offset the pro bono work I do for the younger mothers.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Cyndi - one reason I retired was because most of my work was pro bono.
The area I lived in then had a huge abortion/teen mom rate. I would offer to deliver free if they would keep or adopt the baby out. Most of them only wanted to abort because of money. So, I did a lot of free deliveries. But it was for a good cause.
Then I could no longer afford to continue leaving my small children for zero compensation. (I had to get a job when my EX left me) That always seemed harsh and selfish to me, but now that the youngest is 10, I am pondering and praying about going back to work. The only other midwife in this area has already talked to me about it. 
I will see.

I bet you find the needs are soo soo huge when you get into it. Possibly if you work at the hospital you may be able to get compensation through insurances and such. 

Mrs Homesteader, you should finish your training. There is nothing in this world like it! 

We had a moto in the Texas Midwives group - "Each one Teach one" 
And we usually taught several.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Such an interesting group we have here...

Is everyone busy baking for the holiday? (Sorry to you northern folks--I realize we're a bit behind schedule on Thanksgiving.)

We just started our holiday market. Photo of my husband, knitting, in the article here.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Weever, what a great picture. Thanks for sharing. 

I made some sort of mistake on my socks I am making for a Christmas gift. I was not sure what I did, but after much PRAYER and trying, I think I have backed up enough to have erased the mistake. I have been a crocheter for most of my life. I UNDERSTAND crochet. I can look at crochet and see where I made an error and know what I did. I have to trouble ripping out crochet, because it is easy to start it up again. I want to be able to do that with knitting. Even taking stitches out, you have to make sure loops are turned the right way, etc. Is there a book or a video that helps you understand the stitches and not just do them? I was in a panic over these socks. I like to understand what I am doing, not just do.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Mrs - after learning to knit well over a year ago, (maybe longer? I loose track!)
I am finally beginning to understand the knit stitches. Just keep doing. I don't know of any video or book that made that lightbulb moment for me, it just sorta happened one day. I realized I understood when I looked at some knitting and just saw the mistake. 


I finished up a hat and scarf from an alpaca blend for DH. Got it done before the cold really set in. So he should be good for this winter.
I am making such slow slow progress on that beaded shawl, I think it will be a gift for NEXT Christmas! I will cast on for another shawl and get started on it for this year. (no beads!) 

Well, we are supposed to have a cold spell tonight/tomorrow. I need to go get the old propane tank filled. I am looking forward to the cold spell. I love it. Been way hot/humid here, running in the upper 70's. 

off to fill tanks, get the oil changed and start up some more baking for the holidays! 
We have 3 days of feasting ahead....I think I will need a huge diet after this.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, I've come to the conclusion that Thanksgiving week isn't a good week for me. 
I finally got to return to work after 11 months on workers comp for a shattered knee and other injuries. Yes, returning to a grocery store during the busiest week of the year wasn't the brightest idea. I overdid it when my supervisor had me lifting 100 lb. items and hauling off pallets last Sunday. Monday I was in alot of pain and the knee kept feeling swollen and weak. 

Monday evening is when our family decided to celebrate our Thanksgiving since DH had to work on Thanksgiving day. To start the day we heard gun shots around 3a.m.. It's not uncommon since we live near woods and have a bad coyote problem as well as racoons going after our animals. None of us reported it. At noon we had forensics investigators questioning all of us because the shots were a murder/suicide at my neighbors. Sooooo, with the turkey, ham and roasts all cooking we had LEO in and out of our home all day getting cold water and using the restroom. We didn't mind but we must have had at least 50 phone calls about why the police were all over my yard. It really put a damper on the holiday spirit when they finally got to haul off the bodies as my family was arriving. Our hearts go out to the three precious young girls ages 13, 8 & 6 that are left behind to deal with this tragedy. We actually had to get some of the officers to move their vehicles out of our driveways so that the family could park.

In the middle of all this I was playing on the front porch with my 1 year old grandson and as I was holding him the knee just gave out sending both of us down the stairs landing on my concrete sidewalk..............on my knees........in front of all 13 officers, the coroner and the media. The baby is fine which was my main focus at the time. The knees are not so fine. My follow-up visit with the orthopedic is scheduled for Tuesday. This should be interesting since the knee that he did surgery on is black and blue across the entire kneecap. I just get the horrible feeling that I'll be sporting crutches again this Christmas. I've vowed to get my decorations up before that appointment this time.

The good news is that my maiden sock knitting voyage is coming along good. I'll certainly be needing those colorful socks since I won't be wearing shoes if they do surgery again since it makes my feet swell for months afterwards.

My friends, there will not be enough yarn if I'm stuck again for another 11 months on my fanny! Today was one year to the day that I shattered the knee and I was certainly hoping that it would have been a day of celebration and thanks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ejagno how awful  I am glad to hear the sock is going well, and you were able to find the good in all that happened.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, no! I'm glad your dear baby is okay, but ACK! at the rest...

So sorry.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I need some serious motivation here. I absolutely adore Christmas. I've always decorated every single room in my house, my yard and my favorite movie of all is Rudoloph the Red Nosed Reindeer.

Something happened. Either I've gotten extremely lazy or I'm having trouble getting into the spirit this year. I don't feel enthused or excited about putting up my decorations let alone my trees. I still love Christmas and I listen to Christmas music every day at work but when i get home I just want quiet.

My life is great. I am so blessed and I thank God for all of it. My parents are healthy. My family is healthy and doing well. My grandbabies are the most precious. My husband is back to work and loving it. My job is going amazingly well since I returned a few weeks ago. I've gotten two checks and two raises......................I sure hope that continues. LOL

We actually have cold weather that always adds to the holiday cheer which is fairly rare down here.

Where has my spirit gone?


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, ejagno, I'm so sorry. Of course you are feeling blue after all that. If you can't get up the gumption to find the Christmas Spirit, you could try celebrating Hanukkah. A pretty blue and white banner that says "Happy Hanukkah" and a menorah, some chocolate gelt, a few dreidles, and you're all set.  Oh, and don't forget the potato latkes!  

You know how people decorate their yards all up for Christmas? My boys want to decorate OUR yard like a battle scene with the Greek solders dead and dying on the lawn, and the Maccabees parading around in victory. Sheesh. 

Merry Christmas season (and Happy Hanukkah, lol). I hope my silly post made you smile.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Christmas has increasingly become an instrument through which commercialism all but forces the spirited consumer to perform. We have become automatons of the retail industry, doing their bidding to buy, act and celebrate after their preferred fashion.
Several years ago, we took three steps back, a deep breath and looked at everything anew, through our own eyes, and saw the madness of it all.

It's OK to relax. Enjoy the season in your own time, in your own way.

Simplicity and authenticity carry far more weight, over the years, than all the fanfare and unnecessary expenditure of energy that we have been conditioned to put forth.

There are better ways to show love for mankind and family.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh Ejagno, I am so sorry about your Thanksgiving day. I am glad that the baby is OK. Sometimes when things are pressing down around us, it is hard to find that joy within. I like WIHH's suggestion of reading the Bible story. 

Try putting on some Christmas music and serving hot cocoa to some youngsters with a stir stick of peppermint. Make some homemade decorations with a little one. 

If you still can't feel it, then wait until you do. I know there has been a couple of years where Christmas was very laid back and low key here.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

The Orthodox Christian world is in Advent now-a fast like Lent-in preparation for the Nativity. No real celebration happens until the Eve of the Nativity. Then the trees go up and the happy celebration begins-and goes on for the Twelve Days of Christmas. 
Nothing says you must celebrate Christmas on or in any particular way. If you remember what is at the heart and soul of the Holy Day, you will find the way to celebrate it this year, no matter how you feel at the moment. Different times in our lives call for different ways to do things-including celebrate. Concentrate on WHY we celebrate, you'll find HOW comes when it comes.

May this time of Advent and the Holy Star of the Nativity guide you and bless you during this time of preparation for the Feast of the Nativity of Christ.

betty


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE&feature=player_embedded#[/ame]
This was posted in countryside families by Katydidagain. :thumb:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I got the weaving part of my shawl done. I just need to put the fringe on and then full it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Mrs. Homesteader said:


> I got the weaving part of my shawl done. I just need to put the fringe on and then full it.


Yay! Can hardly wait to see it.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't wait to see your shawl fulled, Marci!

JDog, that video was wonderful!! Had me grinning from ear to ear with warm, happy tears on my face!

I've started into quilting ... at least putting together that beautiful quilt top I received from OzarkQuilter in the sock KAL package. It's coming along well and I'm having fun with it.

Paul has asked me to spin/weave him a new horse blanket for his Civil War reenactments. Last year, I bought a few pounds of nice light brown Shetland roving and a pound of darker brown Shetland roving to spin/knit him a sweater. I also have a couple ponds of a a light greyish brown Corriedale X Rambo roving. Between these three, I should have enough for his horse blanket.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love the shawl. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmGSHZYZ74c&feature=related[/ame] 
Hope this helps you find Christmas! It does me........every time.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC for December is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=4780604#post4780604 

Thanks!


----------

